# Wow, new 'humble bundle' Dead Space 3, Crysis 2!



## treelover (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Excellent H/B, wonder why EA are basically giving away DS3


----------



## treelover (Aug 14, 2013)

just noticed battlefield 3 as well,

don't want origin on my system though, is there anyway around it?


----------



## treelover (Aug 14, 2013)

Origin seems to have crashed under the deluge of orders.


----------



## treelover (Aug 21, 2013)

Over 1.6 million sold, why did EA do this and won't it bankrupt some retailers who still have stocks of these games.

updated, surprised its not more than 1.6


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow indeed! Thanks for the heads up.

*gets wallet*


----------



## JimW (Aug 21, 2013)

treelover said:


> Over 16 million sold, why did EA do this and won't it bankrupt some retailers who still have stocks of these games.


 
Read on some other forum that the whole point is to get users onto their failing Steam-a-like system so bit of a Trojan Horse as gifts go, but no idea myself.


----------



## Silva (Aug 21, 2013)

JimW said:


> Read on some other forum that the whole point is to get users onto their failing Steam-a-like system so bit of a Trojan Horse as gifts go, but no idea myself.


 
Only 3 of the games don't have a Steam option. If that was the idea, they could well have forced all to go through Origin. Of course there's an angle to it, and increasing market awareness to Origin might be it, as well as improving their image by pretty much giving away all money that comes in, but everyone who accepts an Humble Bundle had one, be it a quick flow of cash (even it was a penny a million times) or exposure.


----------



## JimW (Aug 21, 2013)

Silva said:


> Only 3 of the games don't have a Steam option. If that was the idea, they could well have forced all to go through Origin. Of course there's an angle to it, and increasing market awareness to Origin might be it, as well as improving their image by pretty much giving away all money that comes in, but everyone who accepts an Humble Bundle had one, be it a quick flow of cash (even it was a penny a million times) or exposure.


 
fair dos, I was just relaying unsubstantiated rumours I have no personal knowledge of, like any responsible Internet user


----------



## bmd (Aug 21, 2013)

I was hovering over the 'pay now' button, contemplating the BF3 option, before I reminded myself that I've actually played them all apart from The Sims. Great package of games though.

Think I'll dust off Burnout Paradise and see if there's a decent multiplayer population now.


----------



## Silva (Aug 21, 2013)

JimW said:


> fair dos, I was just relaying unsubstantiated rumours I have no personal knowledge of, like any responsible Internet user


 
The rumours *might* be right. After all, as I've said, there's something in for anyone who's featured on a HB. But regardless of their intentions, EA at this moment has raised almost 8 million for charities, and they're pretty much offering some of their best games in the past decade almost for free. It's the incredible pettiness of the "gaming community" that I can't stand. Basically, several corporations are fucking up their country from the political system, the ecosystem, bank loans, health services, etc, and a gaming company with a dodgy consumer service records is the worst? Fucking shitheads. 

Never trust ANY news or rumours regarding some companies (EA, Activision, MS, Sony, etc) without reading into them.


----------



## treelover (Aug 21, 2013)

been playing the single player, great, still looks good and the racing engine is fine.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 22, 2013)

Got this and have been playing Dead Space 3 which is better than I'd thought it would be.


----------



## bmd (Aug 22, 2013)

treelover said:


> been playing the single player, great, still looks good and the racing engine is fine.



It's one of the best racing games of its ilk ever made imo.


----------



## treelover (Aug 22, 2013)

Amazing,  they have just added Command And Conquer 3 Uprising and Populous to the bundle, free if you have already bought the bundle.


----------



## treelover (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_s...WB+Games+Bundle!+vB&utm_term=wbgames_logo_png

New H/B, include Arkham City Goty, so all content then

are these bundles just devaluing games?, but great for gamers.

oh, and people sell them on on E Bay


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2013)

Great. One works on Mac, and all are DRMed. Humble Bundle should really branch this stuff off to a new brand so I can ignore it.


----------



## Silva (Nov 7, 2013)

treelover said:


> are these bundles just devaluing games?, but great for gamers.


They have a new Batman game on the market. The previous games are quite cheap already (you can probably get both new for less than 20 quid), if someone decides to give them a shot since for a fiver you can both and a more, they might buy the new one.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 9, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Great. One works on Mac, and all are DRMed.


So get BootCamp and torrent a copy of Windows. Arkham City works really well on my Mac, btw. Can't argue about so many well-regarded games for a fiver.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2013)

Games are so ridiculously cheap these days.  What with humble bundles and steam sales and gog and everything else.  I mean, i'm not complaining but I don't tend to really try with anything.  If it doesn't grab me in the first ten minutes then I move on to the next £5 wonder.  I used to be able to keep up but there's so much being released now.  Things are changing (for the better I think).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> So get BootCamp and torrent a copy of Windows. Arkham City works really well on my Mac, btw. Can't argue about so many well-regarded games for a fiver.


No, I don't want to reboot and I don't buy DRMed games anyway. Which is fine, there are lots of things I don't buy.

The point is not that it's somehow a bad deal, the point is that Humble Bundle is supposed to be (or at least started off as) packs of cross platform DRM-free indie games, so this increasing move towards single platform DRMed big studio games is a bit irritating. Any more of these and I'll probably unsubscribe.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> Games are so ridiculously cheap these days.  What with humble bundles and steam sales and gog and everything else.  I mean, i'm not complaining but I don't tend to really try with anything.  If it doesn't grab me in the first ten minutes then I move on to the next £5 wonder.  I used to be able to keep up but there's so much being released now.  Things are changing (for the better I think).



Yeah this.  I'm so spoiled by Steam sales that I consider anything over £5 for a game 'expensive'.  I've not paid full price for a game in ages.  I probably would if I weren't so skint, but it's Steam sales and GoG and Humble Bundles and cheaper Indie games that keep me gaming.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2013)

Epona said:


> Yeah this.  I'm so spoiled by Steam sales that I consider anything over £5 for a game 'expensive'.  I've not paid full price for a game in ages.  I probably would if I weren't so skint, but it's Steam sales and GoG and Humble Bundles and cheaper Indie games that keep me gaming.



I bought eldritch the other day for £10, I think that's my biggest purchase since Civ v or something.  It was a bit rubbish too.  Won't be making that mistake again.

There are just so many games being released too.  I'm sure that never used to be the case, or maybe they're just more visible now.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> I bought eldritch the other day for £10, I think that's my biggest purchase since Civ v or something.  It was a bit rubbish too.  Won't be making that mistake again.
> 
> There are just so many games being released too.  I'm sure that never used to be the case, or maybe they're just more visible now.



Yeah the days of waiting for that big release (probably after all your internet friends in the US have been raving about it for 3 weeks) and heading off to the game shop first thing on the bus, or in your lunch break, wallet clutched in hand and prepared to part with £30-£40, are well and truly over.

I miss the 'reading the huge manual on the way home' part, but not the rest of it 

There's a bit more 'sorting the wheat from the chaff' these days, but there's a huge number of PC games available.  Having been told for years that PC gaming is on its way out, I definitely now feel vindicated in sticking with it (and Steam has now surpassed XBL in terms of membership numbers).  Sure the massive number of new games is daunting and some will not be that great, but it's also a bit of a golden age with plenty of gems to find.  PC gaming has never been so good.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 10, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The point is not that it's somehow a bad deal, the point is that Humble Bundle is supposed to be (or at least started off as) packs of cross platform DRM-free indie games, so this increasing move towards single platform DRMed big studio games is a bit irritating. Any more of these and I'll probably unsubscribe.


Ah, fair enough. The impression I get from not paying much attention to the emails that come through occasionally is that they are still frequently collections of indie games - I agree that if it just becomes an alternative route to Steam bargains it's much less interesting.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Pow! The Humble WB Games Bundle packs a punch with Batman, Scribblenauts and more&utm_campaign=20131105_m117812461_Holy Humble Bundles, Batman! It’s the Humble WB Games Bundle! vB&utm_term=wbgames_logo_png
> 
> New H/B, include Arkham City Goty, so all content then
> 
> ...




Have to say, if you don't have the Batman games this represents a great bargain as they are some of the best games I've played in a while.  Esp City.


----------



## Silva (Nov 10, 2013)

The Humble Bundle also has a charitable purpose. Hard to argue against making a bundle with THQ and EA games when they both raised a substantial amount of money - EA around 10 mil, THQ 5. Except one (that had Bastion, Sword and Sorcery and Psychonauts) Indie Bundles peak around 2,5. With 9 days to go, the WB bundle has already gone over 3 mil.

I hope they keep the balance.


----------

